# Interested in buying a used Cub Cadet GT



## Gears12 (Oct 4, 2016)

I am interested in buying a used Cub Cadet XT3 GSX. Is there anything to look out for on this machine? Anything that commonly breaks or fails? Any problems areas? Any reason not to buy this machine? 
I mow about two acres and my backyard is hilly. Your wisdom in this matter is appreciated!


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm not familiar with the newer ones, but my older cubs were 100% bulletproof. Never had an issue with them. They've got a good rep, but watch out for cub service centers, they'll charge you like the part's made out of gold.


----------



## Gears12 (Oct 4, 2016)

I know its been awhile but I wanted to get back with yall. I finally got a Cub Cadet. I picked up a 2012 GT2000 with 9 hrs. on it earlier this month.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice find. :thumbsup:


----------

